# Maldini-Massara irritati. I punti: autonomia, budget e progetto.



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2022)

Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
*Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
Il punto focale di tutto è: *quale sarà la reale autonomia nella gestione dell'area tecnica? *Maldini vuole garanzie.
Autonomia, ma anche* budget e progetto.
L'intesa resa pubblica da Cardinale, fa parte di uno spartito che ha un senso solamente nella realtà quotidiana dei fatti.
Resta incomunicabilità con i vertici che ha prima lavorato al passaggio di società in gran segreto e poi tirato il freno a mano quando era il momento di portare a casa i primi rinforzi.

Gazzetta online: "Firma sicura, Maldini ha richiesto degli approfondimenti, con un focus in particolare sulle ambizioni da mantenere alte, sulla progettualità e sulla centralità della gestione sportiva. Adesso siamo vicini alla sintesi, si discutono gli ultimi aspetti di natura strategica con Cardinale."*

-------------

Notizie precedenti

GDS in edicola: Maldini e Cardinale ai dettagli per il rinnovo, che arriverà nel corso della prossima settimana.I prolungamenti di Paolo e del d.s. Massara potranno sbloccare il mercato, da Botman a De Ketelaere (l'altro nome per la trequarti è Zaniolo). Origi il primo rinforzo: nei prossimi giorni sarà a Milano per le visite mediche e la firma. Su Sanches (se ne parla nel topic dedicato) c'è il PSG quindi l'affare è a rischio. Entro fine mese i riscatti di Florenzi e Messias, poi i rinnovi di Leao e co.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
> Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
> I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
> *Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
> ...


Sono già arrivati Ordine, Pellegatti, Suma ed i menestrelli di corte vari a dire che è una situazione normalissima?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2022)

Vergognatevi


----------



## Igniorante (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
> Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
> I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
> *Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
> ...



Casualmente, quando c'è da cacciare i soldi, c'è sempre qualche bega societaria di mezzo.
Unica eccezione: l'estate degli acquisti del fantoccio cinese, che veramente lui o chi per lui tirò fuori parecchi soldi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
> Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
> I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
> *Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
> ...



Maldini è stato chiaro. Se vecchi e nuovi proprietari hanno piani diversi fa bene ad andarsene.


----------



## kipstar (19 Giugno 2022)

a prescindere dalle trattative di mercato che possono anche non essere chiuse......come sta capitando da altre parti.....quello che ormai si può definire come quantomeno bizzarro il fatto che dei dirigenti sportivi ce hanno fatto così bene non abbiano ancora rinnovato un contratto che scade tra dieci giorni......
è bizzarro.

checché se ne dica o a fronte di qual problema ci sia.....

il mio timore è che non voglia rinnovare paolo.....e questo sarebbe tanto triste.....


imho


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
> Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
> I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
> *Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
> ...


Per me ci mangeremo le mani.
Poi voglio vedere come faranno con Leao e Bennacer.
Li vedo già andarsene a zero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
> Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
> I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
> *Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
> ...



*Gazzetta online: "Firma sicura, Maldini ha richiesto degli approfondimenti, con un focus in particolare sulle ambizioni da mantenere alte, sulla progettualità e sulla centralità della gestione sportiva. Adesso siamo vicini alla sintesi, si discutono gli ultimi aspetti di natura strategica con Cardinale."*


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta online: "Firma sicura, Maldini ha richiesto degli approfondimenti, con un focus in particolare sulle ambizioni da mantenere alte, sulla progettualità e sulla centralità della gestione sportiva. Adesso siamo vicini alla sintesi: una volta definiti gli ultimi aspetti di natura strategica sui quali d.t. e neo-proprietario stanno discutendo."*


Nel caso firmasse penso che un po’ tutti siano stati tranquillizzati. Il tutto col condizionale, perché quando si parla di Milan…


----------



## chicagousait (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
> Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
> I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
> *Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
> ...


E aspettiamo settimana prossima


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta online: "Firma sicura, Maldini ha richiesto degli approfondimenti, con un focus in particolare sulle ambizioni da mantenere alte, sulla progettualità e sulla centralità della gestione sportiva. Adesso siamo vicini alla sintesi, si discutono gli ultimi aspetti di natura strategica con Cardinale."*



Tipo se usare le cheerleaders come show ad inizio partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
> Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
> I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
> *Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
> ...


Resta sempre viva quell'antipatica sensazione che ci sia qualcuno dentro al Milan che o rema contro o frena. 

O forse ,molto più semplicemente, se ne sbatte altamente le palle del campo. 


Perdere sanches e bootman sarebbe gravissimo.
In tal caso, come dice l'amico @willcoyote85 ,ci consegnino nomi e cognomi dei responsabili perché si tratta di sabotaggio interno.


----------



## Zenos (19 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tipo se usare le cheerleaders come show ad inizio partita.


Insieme all'orso mascotte ed alla kiss Cam...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Resta sempre viva quell'antipatica sensazione che ci sia qualcuno dentro al Milan che o rema contro o frena.
> 
> O forse ,molto più semplicemente, se ne sbatte altamente le palle del campo.
> 
> ...


Non sono difficili da individuare questi soggetti, son quelli che siedono nel CDA, quelli che dicono che non bisogna vincere o che dicono di voler arrivare quarti quando qualcuno gli alza la coppa dello scudetto davanti…


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tipo se usare le cheerleaders come show ad inizio partita.


facciamo i ragazzi ponpon e siamo tutti contenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non sono difficili da individuare questi soggetti, son quelli che siedono nel CDA, quelli che dicono che non bisogna vincere o che dicono di voler arrivare quarti quando qualcuno gli alza la coppa dello scudetto davanti…


Bastasi e caini.


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *"Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita."


Io faccio veramente fatica a credere che la questione sia questa, i due sono sotto contratto fino al 30 giugno, non vedo perchè non possano firmare contratti entro quella data, in più è risaputo che i rallentamenti di mercato del Lille sono dovuti ai suoi problemi finanziari.
Quindi sono più propenso ad altre possibilità, a scelta tra:
a) Il problema è la definizione del budget e/o monte-ingaggi totale, che deve essere concordato con l'acquirente
b) Elliot, in quanto collegato al Lille, preferisce che questi monetizzi meglio
c) Come a Gennaio ci sono problemi legati al fatto che, durante i passaggi societari, si possa toccare pochissima roba (quello che temo maggiormente)
d) Sanches e Botman sono stati abbandonati da tempo e i giornalisti non lo hanno capito/ci marciano sopra


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non sono difficili da individuare questi soggetti, son quelli che siedono nel CDA, quelli che dicono che non bisogna vincere o che dicono di voler arrivare quarti quando qualcuno gli alza la coppa dello scudetto davanti…


no così è troppo facile, perchè è una tua supposizione fino a prova contraria.

la realtà dei fatti sarà questa:
maldini che si è professato garante del milan e dei milanisti:

- rinnova e vede confermato il suo lavoro (botman - sanches - origi - ecc.).
- non rinnova e spiega chi è il colpevole della situazione.

da un garante mi aspetto solo questo, tutto il resto lo mette sul piano di quelli del CDA.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> facciamo i ragazzi ponpon e siamo tutti contenti.



E qui dentro ne abbiamo tanti, a partire da Pelagatti e colleghi.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non sono difficili da individuare questi soggetti, son quelli che siedono nel CDA, quelli che dicono che non bisogna vincere o che dicono di voler arrivare quarti quando qualcuno gli alza la coppa dello scudetto davanti…



Mi piacerebbe vedere le riunioni del CDA, sempre le facciano.

Scommetto che all'indomani della vittoria scudetto c'avevano tutti l'espressione un po' imbarazzata, se non schifata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no così è troppo facile, perchè è una tua supposizione fino a prova contraria.
> 
> la realtà dei fatti sarà questa:
> maldini che si è professato garante del milan e dei milanisti:
> ...


Guarda in questo momento sono tutti sotto esame… non ti credere che io faccia il tifo per qualcuno, per me viene il Milan sopra ogni cosa. Il Milan si rispecchia nella passione e nell’amore incrollabile dei suoi tifosi, io non sopporto chi speculi fortemente su questa passione.


----------



## sunburn (19 Giugno 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Io faccio veramente fatica a credere che la questione sia questa, i due sono sotto contratto fino al 30 giugno, non vedo perchè non possano firmare contratti entro quella data, in più è risaputo che i rallentamenti di mercato del Lille sono dovuti ai suoi problemi finanziari.
> Quindi sono più propenso ad altre possibilità, a scelta tra:
> a) Il problema è la definizione del budget e/o monte-ingaggi totale, che deve essere concordato con l'acquirente
> b) Elliot, in quanto collegato al Lille, preferisce che questi monetizzi meglio
> ...


Botman secondo me è stato mollato già prima della famosa intervista di Maldini, che infatti ne parlava al passato.
Quanto al resto, c’è un punto che a mio parere non viene toccato. Elliott non è una proprietà che spenda chissà quali cifre. Quindi le opzioni sono tre:
1)Cardinale vuole spendere di più. In tale ipotesi non si capisce perché non si inizi a spendere almeno quello che spenderebbe Elliott, per il di più targato Cardinale poi si vede;
2)Cardinale vuole (non)spendere come Elliott. In tale ipotesi, perché non spendere per prendere i giocatori già trattati?
3)Cardinale vuole spendere meno di Elliott. GAME OVER.

Sia quel che sia, l’attuale paralisi non ha senso. A meno che non siamo nella terza opzione…


----------



## Igniorante (19 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Resta sempre viva quell'antipatica sensazione che ci sia qualcuno dentro al Milan che o rema contro o frena.
> 
> O forse ,molto più semplicemente, se ne sbatte altamente le palle del campo.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo è proprio così, a queste proprietà non frega niente dei risultati.
Non penso neanche lo facciano in mala fede, è proprio il loro modo di agire.

Su Maldini aspettiamo, lui c'era anche quando a Gennaio non si comprava nessuno pur essendo in piena lotta scudetto.
Ci è andata bene e alla fine abbiamo vinto anche senza altri acquisti ma ho paura che non sarà sempre così.


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Giugno 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> a prescindere dalle trattative di mercato che possono anche non essere chiuse......come sta capitando da altre parti.....quello che ormai si può definire come quantomeno bizzarro il fatto che dei dirigenti sportivi ce hanno fatto così bene non abbiano ancora rinnovato un contratto che scade tra dieci giorni......
> è bizzarro.
> 
> checché se ne dica o a fronte di qual problema ci sia.....
> ...


Tutto può essere ma per me tante (per non dire tutte) sono solo chiacchere da bar. Se Maldini entro breve rinnova tutto sto cinema non avrà avuto alcun senso, anzi... un senso ce lo avrà avuto perché qualcuno ha riempito pagine e pagine di giornali e come al solito i tanti polli che si fanno destabilizzare dal nulla cosmico avranno anche speso soldi per comprarli.


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Giugno 2022)

Imho 
La proprietà non vuole più Maldini 
Aspettano la scadenza annunciano il nuovo DS e in 10 giorni prendono 4 nomi per la squadra 

come già scritto magari Sabatini abituato a far fare lauti matrimoni con i soldi di un tordo


----------



## neversayconte (19 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Resta sempre viva quell'antipatica sensazione che ci sia qualcuno dentro al Milan che o rema contro o frena.
> 
> O forse ,molto più semplicemente, se ne sbatte altamente le palle del campo.
> 
> ...


Chi vuoi che sia ? Gazosa


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Botman secondo me è stato mollato già prima della famosa intervista di Maldini, che infatti ne parlava al passato.
> Quanto al resto, c’è un punto che a mio parere non viene toccato. Elliott non è una proprietà che spenda chissà quali cifre. Quindi le opzioni sono tre:
> 1)Cardinale vuole spendere di più. In tale ipotesi non si capisce perché non si inizi a spendere almeno quello che spenderebbe Elliott, per il di più targato Cardinale poi si vede;
> 2)Cardinale vuole (non)spendere come Elliott. In tale ipotesi, perché non spendere per prendere i giocatori già trattati?
> ...


Abbiamo fatto una decina di ipotesi e paradossalmente sono tutte valide. Il problema è non capisco l’immobilismo totale fino al 30 giugno. Quantomeno ci sarebbero fughe di notizie su un ipotetico addio dell’intero quadro dirigenziale (lato sportivo). Ora la GdS parla di firma per il rinnovo imminente.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
> Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
> I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
> *Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
> ...


.


----------



## Zenos (19 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Botman secondo me è stato mollato già prima della famosa intervista di Maldini, che infatti ne parlava al passato.
> Quanto al resto, c’è un punto che a mio parere non viene toccato. Elliott non è una proprietà che spenda chissà quali cifre. Quindi le opzioni sono tre:
> 1)Cardinale vuole spendere di più. In tale ipotesi non si capisce perché non si inizi a spendere almeno quello che spenderebbe Elliott, per il di più targato Cardinale poi si vede;
> 2)Cardinale vuole (non)spendere come Elliott. In tale ipotesi, perché non spendere per prendere i giocatori già trattati?
> ...


Ne manca 1. Quello vissuto nel 2016 in attesa del passaggio a Yonghong Li. Il Milan fino al Closing è di Elliot,ed i soldi del mercato ce li dovrebbero mettere i Singer. Ma Elliot non ha nessun interesse ad immettere capitali in una società che sta per cedere... Paolo invece con le sue dichiarazioni ha voluto mettere in chiaro le sue condizioni, probabilmente l'impasse di questa situazione è tutta lì.


----------



## uolfetto (19 Giugno 2022)

Dalle notizie degli ultimi giorni le mie impressioni sono l'opposto di quelle della Gazzetta. Ma tanto ormai mancano 10 giorni e anche questa telenovela finirà.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ne manca 1. Quello vissuto nel 2016 in attesa del passaggio a Yonghong Li. Il Milan fino al Closing è di Elliot,ed i soldi del mercato ce li dovrebbero mettere i Singer. Ma Elliot non ha nessun interesse ad immettere capitali in una società che sta per cedere... Paolo invece con le sue dichiarazioni ha voluto mettere in chiaro le sue condizioni, probabilmente l'impasse di questa situazione è tutta lì.



D'altra parte si sa che nel mondo del calcio l'estate è il periodo perfetto in cui perfezionare cessioni societarie da oltre 1 mld, tutto normale


----------



## Zenos (19 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> D'altra parte si sa che nel mondo del calcio l'estate è il periodo perfetto in cui perfezionare cessioni societarie da oltre 1 mld, tutto normale


A Gennaio invece c'era Investcorp...sembra davvero tutto studiato a tavolino...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A Gennaio invece c'era Investcorp...sembra davvero tutto studiato a tavolino...


investcorp è venuto fuori a Pasqua


----------



## Zenos (19 Giugno 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> investcorp è venuto fuori a Pasqua


La due diligence era iniziata a gennaio,per quello pare che nel mercato sia stato fatto nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Botman secondo me è stato mollato già prima della famosa intervista di Maldini, che infatti ne parlava al passato.
> Quanto al resto, c’è un punto che a mio parere non viene toccato. Elliott non è una proprietà che spenda chissà quali cifre. Quindi le opzioni sono tre:
> 1)Cardinale vuole spendere di più. In tale ipotesi non si capisce perché non si inizi a spendere almeno quello che spenderebbe Elliott, per il di più targato Cardinale poi si vede;
> 2)Cardinale vuole (non)spendere come Elliott. In tale ipotesi, perché non spendere per prendere i giocatori già trattati?
> ...


cardinale come elio vuole il pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La due diligence era iniziata a gennaio,per quello pare che nel mercato sia stato fatto nulla.



Penso che quella sia una pura invenzione dei filosocietari (tra cui molti lacchè giornalisti o presunti tali) per giustificare l'ennesimo calciomercato di riparazione da vomito ---> (acquistato il solo Lazetic quando le altre squadre,indebitate e alcune distanti oltre 10 punti,spendevano vagonate di milioni per Vlahovic,Gosens,Boga,Zakaria,Oliveira,Ikonè,Cabral,Maytlan-Niles,Yeboah,ecc.ecc).

Solo da noi si vedono trattative di cessione societaria interminabili che partono dall'inizio del calciomercato di riparazione e terminano alla chiusura del calciomercato estivo


----------



## Zenos (19 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Penso che quella sia una pura invenzione dei filosocietari (tra cui molti lacchè giornalisti o presunti tali) per giustificare l'ennesimo calciomercato di riparazione da vomito ---> (acquistato il solo Lazetic quando le altre squadre,indebitate e alcune distanti oltre 10 punti,spendevano vagonate di milioni per Vlahovic,Gosens,Boga,Zakaria,Oliveira,Ikonè,Cabral,Maytlan-Niles,Yeboah,ecc.ecc).
> 
> Solo da noi si vedono trattative interminabili che partono dall'inizio del calciomercato di riparazione e terminano alla chiusura del calciomercato estivo


Con Messias sul finale...


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> facciamo i ragazzi ponpon e siamo tutti contenti.


Meno male che la seconda è una o e non una i


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Giugno 2022)

Se lavori per 6 mesi su Botman e Sanches e poi si accasano altrove, quando li hai seguiti perché rientravano nei parametri, e li hai persi per timing o burocrazia decisionale è chiaro il perché sei irritato.

il mercato giudichiamolo a fine agosto, ma ad oggi sono più negativo rispetto a 2 settimane fa. Speriamo di essere smentiti.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La due diligence era iniziata a gennaio,per quello pare che nel mercato sia stato fatto nulla.


sta cosa della due diligence non è che mi convince tanto, l'azienda deve pur andare avanti.. allora se compro la Ferrero non compro nuovi macchinari che mi servono per la nutella?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Penso che quella sia una pura invenzione dei filosocietari (tra cui molti lacchè giornalisti o presunti tali) per giustificare l'ennesimo calciomercato di riparazione da vomito --->* (acquistato il solo Lazetic quando le altre squadre,indebitate e alcune distanti oltre 10 punti,spendevano vagonate di milioni per Vlahovic,Gosens,Boga,Zakaria,Oliveira,Ikonè,Cabral,Maytlan-Niles,Yeboah,ecc.ecc).
> 
> Solo da noi si vedono trattative di cessione societaria interminabili che partono dall'inizio del calciomercato di riparazione e terminano alla chiusura del calciomercato estivo


in realtà l'ha detto maldini.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Meno male che la seconda è una o e non una i


volevo scriverlo, ma preferisco tenermi il ban per insultare qualcuno in società.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in realtà l'ha detto maldini.



Ammesso sia vero,allora siamo sempre fottutamente 'fortunati' nell'avviare trattative di cessione societaria nel momento meno opportuno.
E una volta ti bloccano il mercato di riparazione,e una volta ti bloccano quello estivo..


----------



## Marcex7 (19 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Botman secondo me è stato mollato già prima della famosa intervista di Maldini, che infatti ne parlava al passato.
> Quanto al resto, c’è un punto che a mio parere non viene toccato. Elliott non è una proprietà che spenda chissà quali cifre. Quindi le opzioni sono tre:
> 1)Cardinale vuole spendere di più. In tale ipotesi non si capisce perché non si inizi a spendere almeno quello che spenderebbe Elliott, per il di più targato Cardinale poi si vede;
> 2)Cardinale vuole (non)spendere come Elliott. In tale ipotesi, perché non spendere per prendere i giocatori già trattati?
> ...


Tra la seconda e la terza opzione.
Cardinale non è il proprietario che ci serviva dopo Elliott.È proprio il peggiore


----------



## Zenos (19 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sta cosa della due diligence non è che mi convince tanto, l'azienda deve pur andare avanti.. allora se compro la Ferrero non compro nuovi macchinari che mi servono per la nutella?


Se stai per cedere una società ed hai pattuito un prezzo mi sembra normale che si congeli l asset fino al passaggio. Che interesse può avere Elliot nell'immettere propri capitali oggi quando a settembre passerà il club ai nuovi proprietari?
Attenzione non li sto difendendo perché per il bene del Milan andrebbe fatto un accordo (50-50) con tutti i rischi del caso...il problema è che questi se ne fregano altamente del Milan.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> a prescindere dalle trattative di mercato che possono anche non essere chiuse......come sta capitando da altre parti.....quello che ormai si può definire come quantomeno bizzarro il fatto che dei dirigenti sportivi ce hanno fatto così bene non abbiano ancora rinnovato un contratto che scade tra dieci giorni......
> è bizzarro.
> 
> checché se ne dica o a fronte di qual problema ci sia.....
> ...


Bizzarro, dipende sempre da cosa chiede il dipendente e che l'ultima parola l'ha il proprietario. Anche Marotta dopo aver riportato la Juventus tra le grandi mondiali è stato accompagnato alla porta perché aveva idee diverse dalla proprietà 

O si trova un compromesso o uno dei due ingoia il rospo oppure si prendono strade diverse, è la normalità nei rapporti lavorativi 

Solitamente il dipendente ha carta bianca solo in situazioni particolari altrimenti si abbozza e si fa quello che viene detto se non hai alternative


----------



## Solo (19 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Botman secondo me è stato mollato già prima della famosa intervista di Maldini, che infatti ne parlava al passato.
> Quanto al resto, c’è un punto che a mio parere non viene toccato. Elliott non è una proprietà che spenda chissà quali cifre. Quindi le opzioni sono tre:
> 1)Cardinale vuole spendere di più. In tale ipotesi non si capisce perché non si inizi a spendere almeno quello che spenderebbe Elliott, per il di più targato Cardinale poi si vede;
> 2)Cardinale vuole (non)spendere come Elliott. In tale ipotesi, perché non spendere per prendere i giocatori già trattati?
> ...


C'è il problema che tra preliminare e firma definitiva a settembre c'è in mezzo il mercato.

Hanno fatto l'accordo per pagare X uno società con asset Y. Se fai mercato vai per forza di cose a cambiare Y, e quindi X.

Non sappiamo quali sono gli accordi tra RedBird ed Elliott, ma vedendo l'andazzo direi che l'estate non sarà positiva se non finalizzano manco Origi...


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se stai per cedere una società ed hai pattuito un prezzo mi sembra normale che si congeli l asset fino al passaggio. Che interesse può avere Elliot nell'immettere propri capitali oggi quando a settembre passerà il club ai nuovi proprietari?
> Attenzione non li sto difendendo perché per il bene del Milan andrebbe fatto un accordo (50-50) con tutti i rischi del caso...il problema è che questi se ne fregano altamente del Milan.


Però bisognerebbe distinguere l'azienda Milan ed Elliott, il Milan a gennaio ce li aveva 20 milioni per un acquisto? Paolo dice di no, ok.
Adesso le casse del Milan hanno soldi champions, scudetti,Hauge? Allora cominci il mercato con quelli.
Sono soldi della società Milan, non di altri. Soldi che si trasformano in giocatori, che possono essere ritrasformati in soldi.
O sbaglio io?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se stai per cedere una società ed hai pattuito un prezzo mi sembra normale che si congeli l asset fino al passaggio. *Che interesse può avere Elliot nell'immettere propri capitali oggi quando a settembre passerà il club ai nuovi proprietari?*
> Attenzione non li sto difendendo perché per il bene del Milan andrebbe fatto un accordo (50-50) con tutti i rischi del caso...il problema è che questi se ne fregano altamente del Milan.



Beh,qualche interesse dovrebbe averlo dal momento che Elliott ha deciso di rimanere all'interno del Milan con il suo 30%
Basta qualche acquisto sbagliato (o direttamente 0 acquisti) per compromettere tutto il lavoro svolto fino ad oggi.
Poi se non rientriamo tra i primi 4 saranno chezzi amari.

P.S E come al solito non parliamo di 3-400 milioni per il mercato..


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Botman secondo me è stato mollato già prima della famosa intervista di Maldini, che infatti ne parlava al passato.
> Quanto al resto, c’è un punto che a mio parere non viene toccato. Elliott non è una proprietà che spenda chissà quali cifre. Quindi le opzioni sono tre:
> 1)Cardinale vuole spendere di più. In tale ipotesi non si capisce perché non si inizi a spendere almeno quello che spenderebbe Elliott, per il di più targato Cardinale poi si vede;
> 2)Cardinale vuole (non)spendere come Elliott. In tale ipotesi, perché non spendere per prendere i giocatori già trattati?
> ...


Penso sia la terza ma più per filosofia che per non disponibilità a spendere
Se lo spirito Moneyball riportato è vero e se Maldini come sembra dalle sue parole vorrebbe un salto di categoria uno vorrebbe i Kajer, i Sanches ma prima del Lille, giocatori dal basso profilo che hanno fallito da rilanciare (quello che ha fatto il Siviglia in questi anni con ottimi risultati bisogna concederglielo) mentre l'altro vorrebbe i Dybala, i Pogba


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Però bisognerebbe distinguere l'azienda Milan ed Elliott, il Milan a gennaio ce li aveva 20 milioni per un acquisto? Paolo dice di no, ok.
> Adesso le casse del Milan hanno soldi champions, scudetti,Hauge? Allora cominci il mercato con quelli.
> Sono soldi della società Milan, non di altri. Soldi che si trasformano in giocatori, che possono essere ritrasformati in soldi.
> O sbaglio io?


Dipende da come vuole agire il proprietario, se ti dice hai quaranta milioni per i cartellini, venti di spazio salariale con un massimo individuale di quattro, spendili come meglio ritieni opportuno o se vuole dare il benestare per ogni acquisto o cessione, in questo caso a parte le spese di necessità viene tutto bloccato


----------



## Goro (19 Giugno 2022)

Ci credo che sono irritati, in un mondo normale manager che ottengono risultati vengono applauditi mentre solo in questi lidi chi fa il bene del Milan viene considerato un problema


----------



## Viulento (19 Giugno 2022)

povero maldini, con l'intervista di un mese fa' si e' praticamente fottuto.

se stava zitto poteva rinnovare e continuare a far finta di lavorare per una societa' "ambiziosa" agli occhi dei tifosi boccaloni.

ora invece e' obbligato ad andarsene, a meno che per il suo ego sia disposto a perdere anche la faccia.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2022)

Se Elliott avesse voluto fare il bene del Milan sai cosa faceva? Chiedeva una caparra di 150 mln e spendeva solo quelli per il mercato.
Se alla fine cardinale si fosse tirato indietro beh avrebbero speso solo quei soldi e quindi nonavrebbero perso nulla, migliorando addirittura la squadra senza spendere mezzo euro


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ammesso sia vero,allora siamo sempre fottutamente 'fortunati' nell'avviare trattative di cessione societaria nel momento meno opportuno.
> E una volta ti bloccano il mercato di riparazione,e una volta ti bloccano quello estivo..


infatti per me è una balla anche se l ha detto lui


----------



## Zenos (19 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se Elliott avesse voluto fare il bene del Milan sai cosa faceva? Chiedeva una caparra di 150 mln e spendeva solo quelli per il mercato.
> Se alla fine cardinale si fosse tirato indietro beh avrebbero speso solo quei soldi e quindi nonavrebbero perso nulla, migliorando addirittura la squadra senza spendere mezzo euro


La caparra l'ha avuta...e se Cardinale si tira indietro la intasca!

Se ne fottono di noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
> Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
> I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
> *Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
> ...


Tira una brutta aria...
Tempo una settimana e avremo finalmente tutte le risposte.
Penso che ci siano tante cose in ballo e da definire dopo il cambio di proprietà.


----------



## Mika (19 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Casualmente, quando c'è da cacciare i soldi, c'è sempre qualche bega societaria di mezzo.
> Unica eccezione: l'estate degli acquisti del fantoccio cinese, che veramente lui o chi per lui tirò fuori parecchi soldi.


Peccato che li ha dati in mano a Mirabelli... perché se Maldini e Massara avessero avuto oggi i 230 M che ebbe Mirabelli...


----------



## UDG (19 Giugno 2022)

Comunque non si hanno più notizie ne di Maldini ne di Massara, speriamo bene


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta online: "Firma sicura, Maldini ha richiesto degli approfondimenti, con un focus in particolare sulle ambizioni da mantenere alte, sulla progettualità e sulla centralità della gestione sportiva. Adesso siamo vicini alla sintesi, si discutono gli ultimi aspetti di natura strategica con Cardinale."*


La logica impone di continuare a fidarsi della Gazzetta, che per quanto riguarda Maldini e le scelte dirigenziali sembra avere qualche marcia in più degli altri (lo stesso Paolo?).


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
> Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
> I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
> *Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
> ...


Io non ci credo che non è stata presa una decisione per Maldini e Massara, è impossibile. Hanno già deciso le parti dai, poi ovvio che di renderlo pubblico prima della firma non gliene freghi niente a nessuno dei diretti interessati.


----------



## Milo (20 Giugno 2022)

Io spero (ma sto sognando) che Maldini stia “solo” cercando di convincere la società di aumentare il budget di una trentina di milioni, in modo che oltre ai vari (dico i nomi ma intendo comunque in quei ruoli) botman Renato de kaetalere e origi, si arrivi anche all’esterno tipo asensio o a una punta tipo scamacca.


----------



## sampapot (20 Giugno 2022)

mah...più passano i giorni e più il progetto rischia di finire in niente...sarebbe un fallimento totale ed una scelta economicamente illogica e sbagliata...io sono un "esterno", ma questa attesa non la comprendo


----------



## mabadi (20 Giugno 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Io faccio veramente fatica a credere che la questione sia questa, i due sono sotto contratto fino al 30 giugno, non vedo perchè non possano firmare contratti entro quella data, in più è risaputo che i rallentamenti di mercato del Lille sono dovuti ai suoi problemi finanziari.
> Quindi sono più propenso ad altre possibilità, a scelta tra:
> a) Il problema è la definizione del budget e/o monte-ingaggi totale, che deve essere concordato con l'acquirente
> b) Elliot, in quanto collegato al Lille, preferisce che questi monetizzi meglio
> ...


b non credo sia corretto. Elliot vuole guadagnare. Se pensa di poter vendere Sanches a 60 miln fra tre anni lo passerebbe al Milan


----------



## nik10jb (20 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, settimana prossima sarà per ragion di logica il momento delle firme di Maldini-Massara, semplicemente perché è scaduto il tempo.
> Ma bisogna ancora usare il condizonale.
> I tentennamenti di questi giorni, dopo mesi di grande lavoro nel tentativo di rinforzare la squadra, hanno innervosito non poco la MM.
> *Il Milan di Maldini e Massara, con il benestare di Stefano Pioli, era impacchettato da settimane. *Senza la firma sui contratti, però, la "consegna" non è andata a buon fine e oggi, anche se dovessero effettivamente arrivare i rinnovi, la corsa ai vari Botman e Sanches è più che in salita.
> ...


Io stavo pensando una cosa. Mettiamo che Cardinale ad un certo punto abbia detto a Maldini "Purtroppo per questo mercato estivo non ci sarà nemmeno un euro. A causa del passaggio di proprietà, Elliot non mette più niente e io ancora non sono proprietario. E non siamo riusciti a trovare un accordo su una fase intermedia per gestire questo mercato. Però dopo il closing di settembre/ottobre avrai a disposizione un budget importante per il mercato e per la squadra e potrai gestire in completa autonomia l'area tecnica ". Ammesso che questo scenario sia vero per Maldini non sarebbe facile decidere, specialmente dopo quanto detto in quell'intervista fino ai prossimi mercati si beccherrebbe gli insulti di molti tifosi con anche frasi tipo " Ecco il garante di un grande Milan che non ha rinforzato la squadra" ecc..


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Giugno 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Io stavo pensando una cosa. Mettiamo che Cardinale ad un certo punto abbia detto a Maldini "Purtroppo per questo mercato estivo non ci sarà nemmeno un euro. A causa del passaggio di proprietà, Elliot non mette più niente e io ancora non sono proprietario. E non siamo riusciti a trovare un accordo su una fase intermedia per gestire questo mercato. Però dopo il closing di settembre/ottobre avrai a disposizione un budget importante per il mercato e per la squadra e potrai gestire in completa autonomia l'area tecnica ". Ammesso che questo scenario sia vero per Maldini non sarebbe facile decidere, specialmente dopo quanto detto in quell'intervista fino ai prossimi mercati si beccherrebbe gli insulti di molti tifosi con anche frasi tipo " Ecco il garante di un grande Milan che non ha rinforzato la squadra" ecc..


Non esiste,non esiste.Il budget dopo il closing?E che buffonata sarebbe?Da spendere quando,a gennaio? A stagione già magari compromessa?O la prossima estate quando stai certo uscirà fuori qualche altra buffonata utile a fermare il mercato?Naaaa,il treno passa ora,o lo prendi e aumenti il divario tra te e le altre(ammesso ci sìa del divario,cosa che non penso)e riparti a settembre da favorito oppure lo scudetto sarà stato solo 1 episodio e Maldini questo lo sa.


----------

